# Hello from yorkshire



## gail (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi all have been on the site a few times in past,but only joined yesterday it is a great place full of info and nice people,my fella and myself bought our motorhome 3 years ago and have covered many happy miles wild camping since,no regrets at all nothing against sites but each to his own,we have traveled thousands of miles up the highlands of scotland,with no problems at all staying on sites only couple of times to sort waste out,I will sit down with my map when I get the time and post all the locations we have camped,I keep a track of them for future visits I hope they will help you all.Also the wee midges he he how to combat them without spending an arm and a leg,Skin so soft spray from Avon the scottish swear by it they laugh at us lot for spending a fortune and still being eaten alive.Well nice to meet ya all.


----------



## gillr49 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello Gail
and


----------



## monkeynut (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Gail and welcome


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 10, 2007)

gail said:
			
		

> Hi all have been on the site a few times in past,but only joined yesterday it is a great place full of info and nice people,my fella and myself bought our motorhome 3 years ago and have covered many happy miles wild camping since,no regrets at all nothing against sites but each to his own,we have traveled thousands of miles up the highlands of scotland,with no problems at all staying on sites only couple of times to sort waste out,I will sit down with my map when I get the time and post all the locations we have camped,I keep a track of them for future visits I hope they will help you all.Also the wee midges he he how to combat them without spending an arm and a leg,Skin so soft spray from Avon the scottish swear by it they laugh at us lot for spending a fortune and still being eaten alive.Well nice to meet ya all.


hi and wecome it great to se new ppl or hear i mean enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 10, 2007)

p.s you dont say what part i am originaly from west yorks but now in s/yorks


----------

